# all day this bird keeps trying to get in our house



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

He goes from the front to the back. Flying at the windows and won't leave. Can anyone identify what kind it is?










I feel sorry for it.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

escaped canary? I have never seen a wild bird like it


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

It does look like a canary.. If it is only at the windows it might be seeing it's reflection and he wants a mate.. Have you tried sitting on the porch to see if he will visit with you???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goldfinch


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Our Pennsylvania goldfinches have very dark wings.


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

It will let you get closer to it than a backyard bird.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yellow Warbler


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

That is not a canary, not a goldfinch (this is not a finch of any kind, beak is not stout enough and goldfinches have black wings), not a warbler (warblers are not as robust, IMO), my guess is that this is a female scarlet tanager. Go to this link to see a nice pic of one 

http://www.birdcapemay.org/gallery/...er_Songbirds/scarlet_tanager_F5R3394.jpg.html

Hard to tell from your photo even though it is a good one, it leaves the color of the bill and the wings unclear, but maybe you can tell from the picture in the link, having seen it firsthand.

My next guess woul dbe that it could be another sort of tanager, summer tanager perhaps, or maybe an immature male scarlet tanager, just based on the behavior, it sounds like it is either looking for a nest or seeing its reflection in the windows and fighting with "the other bird."


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you. It maybe a tanager of some sort, it looks very close to one. Our bird has olive colored wings. I think we're onto something!


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Possibly a baby Yellow Grosbeak.


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is another pic from side view. I only suggest it may be an immature male because of its behavior, getting close to your windows (usually territorial). But maybe female too...I dont know a lot about tanagers, but they are common, according to the guides. Look for a brightly colored red bird in the area, bright red is the color of mature male scarlet tanagers. Occassionally there may be a red feather or two visible on an immature male.

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/cal_vorn/scartanagereating2.jpg/view.html

Olive wings is what scarlet tanagers have  Cool to see one, even they say they are common, I hardly ever have seen one, and I have done lots of work with birds/wildlife. If it is one, consider your self blessed


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, it definitely has a tanager body shape!


----------



## canterin' (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a male cardinal that does the same thing with my truck that your little friend is doing with your house. The cardinal is doing it because he thinks he is being challenged by another male (reflection in truck window) for his territory, and he has been waging this imaginary battle for a couple of months now! Your feathered friend is probably doing it for similar reasons.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

It has a groesbeak shape bill to me. I have looked all through my bird book and at different birds on the internet. I couldn't find any that yellow that came close. The bill looks like the groesbeaks at my feeder. I would like to know what it is also


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw a little friend with the bird this morning and I think they are summer tanagers.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

all of the "grosbeak" family which includes tangers will peck at glass, metal, shiney things..esp car rear view mirrors..they can be a nuisance..my best guess would be if it is a nuisance to put up a hawk or owl stick on in the window..and put something shiney away from the window..like a suspended small purse mirror hanging from a tree branch..give em something else to pick on


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

looks like a bald eagle..anybody have any coke to mix with this rye?


----------



## Towanna (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks like a canary. I'm having the same problem. For three days now, this yellow canary fly's to two windows and taps on them. He starts before I wake up at 6:30 am, and keeps doing it until 4:00 pm. I tied my dog outside next to the window. That worked until I brought my dog back inside. How can you make them go away? One window has a white curtain, it shouldn't be seeing it's reflection. Of coarse I ran out there yelling at it, it flew away and then came back.


----------

